# Getting excited.. Road trip tomorrow..



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

It's rather fitting that I'm off to pick up a special coffee machine on the day of my late father's birthday. I got him into coffee and he looked forward to making a V60 with beans I often dropped off for him. He passed 16 months ago and I'll be thinking of him as I drive off to visit EricC.

More to follow tomorrow.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Congrats on your purchase. Very excited









I'm sure you will raise a cup or two in honour.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Great







Take lots of pics! I am so excited for you


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Nice one Rhys, post pictures when you get it home. I'm sure your Dad would have approved.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

It will be like buying a brand new machine, you will love that amazing piece of kit, such a fitting day to get her.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Pull the first shot to your dad.


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Mine passed a year ago on the 9th December and raising a cup of coffee to mark the date was exactly what we did too as he also like his coffee. Thoughts with you on what is no doubt a mixed emotion day.

John


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Thanks folks, sat in Warrington services to phone our lass to say I'm on my way home.

Had a few shots of the HasBean Christmas Crackers and a flat white. What a machine!! Pictures doesn't do it justice, it's a beautiful piece of art on its own and so well engineered it's unreal. My dad was an engineer and I think he would've approved - but being a true Yorkshireman (he actually passed away in the early hours of Yorkshire Day), he would've fainted at the cost.. "Blummin' eck.. Ow much!" I can hear him now









Pics will have to be when I get back home..

Thanks @EricC was a pleasure meeting you


----------



## EricC (Apr 25, 2011)

Many thanks Rhys, it was a pleasure meeting up with you too.
















I hope you have a safe and uneventful journey home.

All the very best

Eric


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

@Rhys when can I have my cup of tea!


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Not plumbed it in yet as I need to tap into the cold water feed and it's too late..

So I just stared at it for half an hour instead..


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Rhys said:


> View attachment 30937
> 
> 
> Not plumbed it in yet as I need to tap into the cold water feed and it's too late..
> ...


Where do you put the teabag?


----------



## Hibbsy (Jan 8, 2017)

Looks great ! Keep us all updated how you get on.


----------



## Jollybean (May 19, 2013)

Beautiful piece of engineering. I am sure your dad would have approved. A nice way to remember him every time you pull a shot.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

fatboyslim said:


> Where do you put the teabag?


In the por-tea-filter of course


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Some more pics..



















Love the detail on the blind backflushing basket..










Comes with a KVdW tamper, shot-glasses and.....










T-Shirts!!









Now all I have to do is decide whether I'll be wearing my CFUK t-shirt to the next forum do, or a Speedster one.. (Though since they've never been worn, I'm tempted to frame one for my coffee corner when it's finished).


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

That thing is insane!! Can't wait to see photos with it up and running


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

joey24dirt said:


> That thing is insane!! Can't wait to see photos with it up and running


At least no one will let you drill this one! Right?!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Tamper, glasses, T shirts . . . Does it come with a bar towel?


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

joey24dirt said:


> That thing is insane!! Can't wait to see photos with it up and running


If you think that's insane, you should see what it came in!










I had to go in my little Transit Connect to pick it up. I had the packing crate base sat in the back with the Speedster solidly sat on it. That thing was going nowhere!









Though a few times when I hit some bad patches of road on the M62 and heard something rattle, my seat went a little warm


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

MildredM said:


> Tamper, glasses, T shirts . . . Does it come with a bar towel?


 @MildredM - that's the one thing it's missing









One with a lovely KVdW emblem on would go smashing.. Although I don't know where I would get one..


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Rhys said:


> @MildredM - that's the one thing it's missing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can't think!!


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

joey24dirt said:


> That thing is insane!! Can't wait to see photos with it up and running


Just need to splice this into the cold pipe under my sink...










The pipework is pretty rubbish tbh, as it's an ancient kitchen in my new house. I'll be changing it at some point so it's going to be a bodge job. As long as it doesn't leak that's the main thing. I'll have to take my grinder over from our lasses house as well, which will please her







I'll be also taking my La Pavoni as well, in case I ever get the itch to use it again... though I can't see that happening in the short term lol

The water at Eric's is quite soft he says, so I'm also going to do a water test (the kit came with the machine, as it comes with a water softener as well - new ones don't!)


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Rhys said:


> If you think that's insane, you should see what it came in!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd have had it on the passenger seat with a seat belt on


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

MildredM said:


> I can't think!!


..did I tell you it's my birthday in a few days?


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

joey24dirt said:


> I'd have had it on the passenger seat with a seat belt on


The crate is 81cm x 73cm x 40cm.. Good luck!


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Rhys said:


> Just need to splice this into the cold pipe under my sink...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Will the la Pav be appearing in the for sale section I wonder


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

joey24dirt said:


> Will the la Pav be appearing in the for sale section I wonder


Doubt it.. It'll be staying at my partners's house to steam milk for her hot-choc and Chai-Latte's


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

Lovely machine. Probably the only thing I'd replace my GS/3 for.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Looks an awesome piece of machinery Rhys.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

It does look like art meets coffee machine.


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

EricC said:


> Many thanks Rhys, it was a pleasure meeting up with you too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats to Rhys of course, but am I the only one curious what Eric is moving on to?

T.


----------



## slamm (Nov 26, 2016)

Congrats Rhys, what a day and what a fabulous machine!


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

dsc said:


> Congrats to Rhys of course, but am I the only one curious what Eric is moving on to?
> 
> T.


Oh, Eric's fine.. He's got his Chemex


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

@Rhys when am I bringing the EK over for a play?


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

fatboyslim said:


> @Rhys when am I bringing the EK over for a play?


I've not plumbed it in yet. Hopefully it will be done tomorrow. Probably be able to have a go in the new year, depending on whether I need a pressure reducing valve (I'll need a plumber to sort the pipes out under the sink)


----------



## degsey (Jan 1, 2015)

That's amazing. Enjoy.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Rhys said:


> I've not plumbed it in yet. Hopefully it will be done tomorrow. Probably be able to have a go in the new year, depending on whether I need a pressure reducing valve (I'll need a plumber to sort the pipes out under the sink)


Congrats on your new baby.

You're a more patient man than me. I'd have unhooked the washing machine to use the feed the moment I got home!


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

ashcroc said:


> Congrats on your new baby.
> 
> You're a more patient man than me. I'd have unhooked the washing machine to use the feed the moment I got home!


I've got a built in dishwasher that's running off a hot connection. It also must have a cold behind but I can't get to it.. So...










Was very nervous cutting into the cold feed to the tap, as there isn't much room to work.

I then found out the thread only fits washing machine/dishwasher pipes and the pipe from the filter is 3/8" Tried a 1/2" to 10mm reducer but that didn't work so back to the drawing board...


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

BTW, forgive the scutty walls. I've only just bought the place and it's a bit dated inside..

Anyway...

2nd trip to B&Q this morning got me a 15mm compression fit T-piece, a length of 15mm copper tube and a compression fit isolator valve. Then I had to make another trip from home to Screwfix a few doors away from B&Q for a length of braided hose with a 15mm compression fit on one end and a 3/8" female on the other! Whoohoo - got my bit I need


















Got a big corner cupboard with one of those plastic carousels in, so I ripped it out.. Thing was scutty and there was old food and packets on the cupboard floor.. Now got a nice big space to put 'stuff' in now.. Inc. the pump.










The worktop is pretty dated so I wasn't too upset about smashing one of the tiles and boring a hole through into the cupboard below, where the pump is.. Not connected anything up yet, Speedy is just sat to the side, patiently waiting..


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Rhys said:


> BTW, forgive the scutty walls. I've only just bought the place and it's a bit dated inside..
> 
> Anyway...
> 
> ...


It's like the run up to Christmas all over again


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

..and here's a vid that I quickly did whilst filling the boilers. I had to put it 'into gear' to vent the air out as they filled. Unfortunately my iPhone ran out of juice, so was lucky it saved this..

[video=youtube;5FupkGdFX-g]






If you notice, the PIDs haven't kicked in yet as the heaters only start up when the boilers are full enough. It took a while for them to fill as well..









Once the heaters kicked in, I watched the temp rise on both boilers.

Then I discovered a problem! My plumbing wasn't quite tight enough and there was a bit of seepage around the compression fittings and giving them a tweak made things worse..

So, everything is now switched off, the isolator is off and the water is off to the connection. IN the morning I'm off to buy some new olives and a pressure reducing valve so I can have line pressure at 3 bar (currently it fluctuates around 4.5 bar). I'm also going to adjust the pipework as the filter is sat in a box in the cupboard..

More pics to follow tomorrow.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Rhys said:


> [video=youtube;5FupkGdFX-g]


That machine looks and sounds evil


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

I might build a sound deadening box to fit round the pump, as it's in the cupboard. Then again it's not really that loud tbh. The pump itself is about as big as my first coffee machine!


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

The house has suddenly doubled its value









Nice driptray

You'll then use 3 bar as pre-infusion setting?


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Scutty! Haven't heard that phrase for years! I remember our mum calling my sis a "little scut" when she spilt stuff on her top during dinner!



I had cause to go buying braided hose and compression fittings the day before Christmas. Nothing so exciting as commissioning a KvdW though - just a leaking shower pump. Today's fun is purchasing stain block paint to redo the ceilings


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Stanic said:


> The house has suddenly doubled its value
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, Eric had it at 3 bar.

Been and ordered more stuff last night, picked it up this morning..

Pressure Regulating Valve, more olives for the compression joints and some joint paste, plus a drain kit to plumb the waste into.. Busy day today.. I will get a coffee today!!


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

@Rhys happy birthday! Hope you manage to make a birthday speeder 'spro!


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

fatboyslim said:


> @Rhys happy birthday! Hope you manage to make a birthday speeder 'spro!


No, not yet. Still sorting the plumbing out. Have brought my grinder and stuff over though in anticipation..

Even if I'm here until late this evening, it's going to happen!


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

State of play at the min.. coming back to it later as of it now to see our lasses aunt (we share a birthday)


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

To paraphrase Blakey from on the buses "get them spanners aaaht!"

I was wondering how you had the depth for a speedster in a domestic kitchen - that pic explains all!


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

hotmetal said:


> To paraphrase Blakey from on the buses "get them spanners aaaht!"
> 
> I was wondering how you had the depth for a speedster in a domestic kitchen - that pic explains all!


Yeah, there's a seating bit on the other side which makes it nice and wide.

estate agents pics when I bought it..









..and the previous year when it was for sale (only lived in for a year as the couple got divorced)









I'll be changing things around in time, but will make sure there's an area that will fit the Speedster


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Wow what a lovely house!


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Happy birthday! Looks like an ideal home coffee bar


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

All ready..... beans weighed out (HasBean Xmas cracker #2)









Getting excited again......


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Since I've no WiFi at home yet, you'll have to wait for the first shot vid.. or 2nd..

Hasbean wasn't quite right, but can't be expected to get it right first time. Grind needed tweaking, but was very tasty all the same. 18g > 37.6g at around 54 seconds. Into 1st gear, steady ramp up to 3 bar, 2ng gear ramp up to 9 then when I hit 28g I dropped back into 1st for a declining ramp back down to 3 then off.

Just been experimenting with my Ancoats Nicaraguan decaf, and it was fast.. ground really fine and had to lower my dose as it stuck to the shower screen. Got a nice, thick clotted cream, syrupy shot. Then made a flat white. Jeez that steam power!! Started off slow, then thought 'what the heck' and opened it up.. about 5 seconds later it was up to temp..









Thouroghly enjoyed it. Just need an on demand grinder now, like a Mythos


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

First shot... bit shaky with the phone, and managed to get my finger in a bit - oh well...











Been an enjoyable day!!


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Looks pretty good with great distribution in the basket, what temperature are you at?


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Stanic said:


> Looks pretty good with great distribution in the basket, what temperature are you at?


Brew PID is at 94.5 C but is showing 93 on the front, steam is 132 C.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

I had to go clean myself up after watching that plunger suck back in 

That machine looks amazing


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

I'm guessing new gaff renovation is going to take a back seat.

What a beautiful object - something to covet for a lifetime


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Very nice and the plunger made me chuckle (although maybe not for the same reason as Joey above







)

John


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

I've researched the machine a bit, reading some reviews and the manual plus all info on their website..and it really is a sweet little beast of a coffeemaker


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Stanic said:


> I've researched the machine a bit, reading some reviews and the manual plus all info on their website..and it really is a sweet little beast of a coffeemaker


Here you go









https://marketplace.unitedbaristas.com/en/listings/512000-kees-van-der-westen-speedster


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Jony said:


> Here you go
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Woohoo, now let me ponder, which kidney might fail first


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Jony said:


> Here you go
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 @coffeechap is this the one you were on about?










That's a lot older than mine as it has the timer added onto the top as an afterthought. IIRC it only has one PID display and other bits are different as well. Looks like they haven't included the Britta filter system either (or the extras..) Saying that, new ones now don't come with the filter system.

Though there is a red Speedster on Instagram which is new.. <insert drooling smiley icon here..></insert>

















Now that's porn!









Has the Idromatic on top of the group head. A €1000 option, that's not needed in some opinions as there is already a pre-infusion device (the plunger that comes out) which means when you put it into first gear, the water pressure at the puck is near zero and it takes several seconds to build up to line pressure.

[video=youtube;p-vD7Sf2duM]






Notice the brew pressure gauge increase after the plunger has extended.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Stanic said:


> I've researched the machine a bit, reading some reviews and the manual plus all info on their website..and it really is a sweet little beast of a coffeemaker


Used it to make a lovely cup of tea earlier as well.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Yep that's the one


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Rhys said:


> Used it to make a lovely cup of tea earlier as well.


The lower temperature from mixing cold and hot water (when the switch is in down position) should be beneficial when making tea


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Some pictures from our little "play time" earlier...





































A truly amazing machine! 70g coffee shots of Dale's WBC coffee were made and were delicious!


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

fatboyslim said:


> Some pictures from our little "play time" earlier...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was something else.. Light body with a great flavour! Trying to do it on the Major failed miserably...

Certainly got through some coffee this morning (and then a few more when my other half came round..)

Going to pinch this pic.. You can't help getting down low to see the pour from a bottomless/naked portafilter..


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Rhys said:


> Notice the brew pressure gauge increase after the plunger has extended.


Not even joking.... I've been talking to the lads at work about this plunger. So satisfying watching it 

They don't "do" coffee so didn't quite get it, so no doubt my reputation has took a dip.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Pic edited to remove mugshots, Instagram stylee


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Rhys said:


> ..edited to remove mugshots


you cheater you!


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Stanic said:


> you cheater you!


Creative licence









The joys of using Photoshop, then Instagram


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Coffee porn,haha


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Rhys said:


> Pic edited to remove mugshots, Instagram stylee


Such a good photo!


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

that pic could easily be used in some publication


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Stanic said:


> that pic could easily be used in some publication


Well, all credits must go to fatboyslim, he took the pic.


----------



## onluxtex (Nov 18, 2015)

Hi, I know I am crazy and that the Idromatic is almost not necessary, but it looks so nice.......

Could somebody ask for a price in UK please? I don't know if espressoworks will make an offer.

Thanks a lot for helping me.


----------

